# smoke/steam coming thru AC vents



## pjncc (Feb 24, 2008)

2002 Passat - Smoke or steam like vapor(cool temp) is coming out of my AC vents with or without the AC on. It started yesterday afternoon going 70. Turned off the ac and it was less but still coming out. Putting ac on auto resulted in the least amount of smoke. Did it again today going 20 within 2minutes of starting engine. It doesn't seem to impact the engine and no trouble lights are on. Can someone suggest what may have happened?


_Modified by pjncc at 6:22 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## pjncc (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: smoke/steam coming thru AC vents (pjncc)*

okay so no reply post but just in case anyone is interested, the VW dealer tells me the heater core has to be replaced... to the tune of $1500! I'm reminded that while I've had very few problems with this Passat... when I do, it costs plenty to fix things up.


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

does it fog the windows and does it smell like coolant


----------



## pjncc (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

yes...I couldn't drive it safely so I sprang for the new heater core and the problem is gone. I guess that was problem.


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah 1500 may seem like alot but u have no idea how hard it is to put a heater core in your car


----------



## valentine1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

Yes, it's a lot of work. I replaced the heater core in my 97 A4. VW had lots of recalls on their heater cores in older GTIs so I don't know why the hell they can't fix the problem. It was a total of about 20 hours to do the the heater core on my car since I'd never done it. It is a huge job.


----------



## andrewcorrado (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (valentine1)*

1500? Are u mad? Heater core is $50. I paid 500. Total.
U only go to the dealer to find out the problem but get
it fixed elsewhere


----------



## Eros (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (andrewcorrado)*

I have a similar issue, it's seems like water vapor though, and only when the ac get really cold, doesn't smell like coolant. and it doesn't gfog the windows, it just starts blowing white vapor out for a few seconds, and stops. any ideas?


----------

